# Welcher Wago- Controller



## berc (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mein Haus mit einer 750-841 auomatisieren.
Gibt es da von Wago noch bessere varianten oder würdet ihr das auch mit der 841 machen?


----------



## MSB (19 Juni 2011)

Besser, also mehr Speicher und 2 Ethernetschnittstellen hat der 871.

Generell würde ich nach Möglichkeit auf einen der 3 Nachfolger vom 841 wechseln,
also 880 , 881 , oder 882 , die Unterschiede findest du im jeweiligen Datenblatt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## gravieren (19 Juni 2011)

Hi


MSB schrieb:


> Besser, also mehr Speicher und 2 Ethernetschnittstellen hat der 871.
> 
> Generell würde ich nach Möglichkeit auf einen der 3 Nachfolger vom 841 wechseln,
> also 880 , 881 , oder 882 , die Unterschiede findest du im jeweiligen Datenblatt.


*ACK*

Ich denke der 750-881 wird der direkte Nachfolger des 841.
( Von der Technik, Verbreitung und Beliebtheit ! )

Gruß Karl


----------



## berc (19 Juni 2011)

habe mir die Datenblätter mal angesehen. Die 881 ist schon symphatisch. 
Kann man bei denen auch Beckhoff-Dimmerklemmen einsetzen, oder wird das nicht gehen?


----------



## Matze001 (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade eine 750-880 mit SD-Karte eingekauft. Ist super wenn man einige Daten mitloggen und ziemlich lange speichern will.

Die Dimmerklemme kannst du laut hörensagen als normale AO-Karte eintragen, aber ob das so funktioniert? Das kann dir glaubig niemand hier sagen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## gravieren (19 Juni 2011)

Hi


berc schrieb:


> habe mir die Datenblätter mal angesehen. Die 881 ist schon symphatisch.
> Kann man bei denen auch Beckhoff-Dimmerklemmen einsetzen, oder wird das nicht gehen?


http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=38903&highlight=beckhoff+dimmerklemme

-->  #9


----------



## ChristophB (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe in 2006 CoDeSys mit den Targets für die 750-841 für viel Geld erworben. Dort sind natürlich die Targets für die neuen Typen (880,881) nicht dabei. Wenn ich jetzt auf einen neueren Typ umsteigen würde müßte ich dann das ganze wieder käuflich erwerben oder bekommt man ein kostenloses oder preisgünstiges Update von Wago?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## gravieren (19 Juni 2011)

Hi


ChristophB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe in 2006 CoDeSys mit den Targets für die 750-841 für viel Geld erworben. Dort sind natürlich die Targets für die neuen Typen (880,881) nicht dabei. Wenn ich jetzt auf einen neueren Typ umsteigen würde müßte ich dann das ganze wieder käuflich erwerben oder bekommt man ein kostenloses oder preisgünstiges Update von Wago?


Sende doch mal eine Mail an den Wago-Support.

Wenn du nachweisen kannst, dass du es bereits gekaufst hast, bekommst du 
das Update umsonst.


Gruß Karl


----------



## Holli (25 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich versuche mich nun auch mal an WAGO und würde gerne kleinere Steuerungen via Ethernet realisieren. Dazu könnte ich einen 842 Controller günstig erstehen. Eignet sich der für autarke Steuerungen oder ist der 841 bzw. deren Nachfolger besser geeignet? 

Gruß,

Holli


----------



## Controllfreak (26 Juli 2011)

Ich habe den 750-842, würde mir in Zukunft aber den 750-841 oder besser kaufen. 
Der 842 hat z.B. keine RTC, keine Web-Visu und ist damit z.B. für einige Libs nicht geeignet


----------



## Holli (26 Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal der 842 würde für den Anfang reichen. Aber was, wenn man erweitern möchte??? Dann muss ich wohl noch mal überlegen.


----------

